# Who's your best friend trick?



## clipke (Nov 14, 2017)

Is anyone familiar with this? It was a viral video a few years back, where one dog put his paws on and basically hugged the other dog when asked "who's your best friend?"

Example video:






I'd like to teach my dogs this, as they're a bit larger and I think it would be funny for two very big dogs to be able to do this to each other. I've started with Jax responding to "who's your best friend?" by putting his paws on a stool and giving him a treat. He's got that down pretty well, but when I try to motion and move the treat towards Leeroy and ask Jax to do the command, he refuses to touch Leeroy. They're very close dogs, so I don't really know why he won't do it. They seem to have no personal space issues normally. Anyone have any tips or advice for how I can go about completing this move?


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

I've seen two GSDs do this but it has to depend on the dog. My big boy can sit up but not for long. It is not comfortable for larger dogs, especially if they aren't sitting square on their bottom. I still think it is cute and I've never seen the steps to chain together to teach this. I'm curious, too.

OK, found this and I think it is funny. the poor "best friend" deserves extra goodies for being a good sport


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

That’s cute!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

